# Usar aspiradora con inducido en corto



## yoyohlp (Dic 19, 2018)

Hola chicos, como estan?

Hace un tiempo compré una aspiradora de esas sin bolsa y con filtro HEPA, la cual sufrió un sobrecalentamiento. En el servicio tecnico oficial me dijeron que el motor está en corto y que no se consiguen repuestos. Si bien la aspiradora larga olor a quemdado, todavía funciona (si bien se escucha como que acelera y desacelera cada tanto, todavía tiene poder de succion suficiente) 

La consulta es, considerando que reparar/remplazar el motor sale lo mismo que comprar una nueva, creen que sea seguro seguir utilizandola hasta que diga basta? (cortocircuitos?)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2018)

A ver si se prende fuego


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A ver si se prende fuego




*




*

*¡ Aguafiestas !*​


----------



## yoyohlp (Dic 19, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pensé en la misma imagen jaja

Aclaro que el uso es ocasional (2 veces por semana en una superficie de 2x3 aprox)


----------



## pandacba (Dic 19, 2018)

Normalmente los motores se rebobinan, un inducido se rebobina perfectamente, hay muchos talleres que hacen eso desde tiempo inmemorial


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 19, 2018)

yoyohlp dijo:


> ....
> Hace un tiempo compré una aspiradora de esas sin bolsa y con filtro HEPA, la cual sufrió un sobrecalentamiento. En el servicio tecnico oficial me dijeron que el motor está en corto y que no se consiguen repuestos. Si bien la aspiradora larga olor a quemdado, todavía funciona (si bien se escucha como que acelera y desacelera cada tanto, todavía tiene poder de succion suficiente)
> ...



Es raro... casi todos los electrodomésticos vienen con un fusible térmico.  Si el recalentamiento hubiese sido causado por el bobinado (al estar en corto) habría saltado.

Tengo la sensación que el service oficial simplemente miró si la reparación era inmediata o no (fusible,cable cortado,carbones,etc) , al no serlo --> se devuelve y pase el que sigue.

Probablemente sea de origen mecánico, como soporte plástico roto, lo que implicaría que el arreglo sea un trabajo artesanal --> NADIE te lo va a hacer al precio que querrías.  Estos arreglos tiene sentido hacerlos para uno, no para terceros.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 19, 2018)

No la utilices termianaras dañando el colector y eso tal vez no se consiga, en un buen taller desarman el inducido, lo rebobinan repasan el colector le ponen carbones nuevo y obvio revisan los campos.
La expresión esta el motor en "corto" es una exageración, si estuviera en corto no funcionaria, hay problemas con alguna de las bobinas del inducido.
No la utilices así aunque sea por poco tiempo se dañará más y hasta podra quedar inutilizada.
Muchos Service de hoy en día (no se en que pais vive el forista) se limitan a cambiar lo que hay de repuesto, si el inducido no viene como repuesto, dicen no sirve, no hacen rebobinar, o tienen ellos mismos tal servicio como  aquí.
Donde llevo a arreglar ese tipo de motores brindan ese servicio ellos mismo arreglan al público y venden repuestos y rebobinan para terceros, todo tipo de motor y es muy dificil que te digan no se puede hacer
De ese tipo de máquinas he reparado a montones igualmente el mencionado taller.
Muchas veces es una cuestión de cultura técnica, en nuestro país hacer reparar un motor eléctrico sin importar el tipo y el tamaño no es un problema, igualmente que hacer reparar un transformador o que te lo hagan a medida es moneda corriente.
En otro lugares me he dado cuenta que eso no es así


----------



## mezafono (Dic 19, 2018)

Se puede abrir el motor para desconectar las bobinas y medir la resistencia de cada una de ellas y reemplazar la que este quemada, en caso de que todas sean iguales quiere decir que es problema mecánico como comenta Eduardo, incluso alguna variacion de voltaje?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 19, 2018)

Si hay una bobina quemada, no es un problema mecánico, es más bien electrico, cuando una bobina se quema de un inducido no se reemplaza por otra, lamentablemente hay que bobinar todo el inducido y luego balancearlo.
Alguno inducidos....


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 19, 2018)

Cuando empecé reparaba aspiradoras y afeitadoras, se podía cambiar la turbina que aún siendo de aluminio se quebraban, *reparaba el inducido lijando delgas o recalentándolas para que "volvieran a su sitio" y repasando soldaduras o cambiando fusible*, había repuesto de casi todas las piezas del motor..... pero llegó un momento en que los motores venían prácticamente herméticos y desapareció la opción de adquirir piezas de repuesto, en su lugar enviaban el motor entero, con un importe igual o superior al aparato terminado.


Por aquí (y me da que muy lejos no anda el que inició la consulta), hace tiempo que desaparecieron los pocos talleres visibles que se dedicaban al bobinado o rebobinado.

Los talleres de reparación que he conocido no tenían la posibilidad, ni el conocimiento de bobinado, solían derivar al cliente a otros talleres dedicados exclusivamente al tema, que hoy está casi desaparecido seguramente por la nueva ola de consumismo obsesivo motivado por la brusca bajada de precios y la consabida obsolescencia.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 20, 2018)




----------



## yoyohlp (Dic 20, 2018)

Leí sus comentarios y al final la llevé a otro taller a ver qué me dicen!

Soy de una ciudad del interior en la que, lamentablemente, no hay muchos lugares donde hacerla revisar.

Los mantengo al tanto!


----------



## Lord Chango (Dic 20, 2018)

Una prueba que podés hacer, es medir la resistencia entre delgas del inducido, todas deberían tener la misma resistencia (generalmente es muy baja, aproximadamente 1 ohm, y no debería haber una diferencia mayor de unos 0.2 ohm entre ellas). En caso de que sea así, podés probar limpiando con una cuchilla de cutter entre delgas, después poniendo poxipol entre las mismas, y luego con una lija se saca el poxipol que quedó sobre las delgas para que el carbón haga contacto, y quede ente las delgas para aislarlas. Así se pueden salvar algunos inducidos, aunque sea por un tiempo.

Agrego: por inspección visual se puede ver si alguna delga está en muy mal estado (y por lo tanto, insalvable sin rebobinar), generalmente se ve "comida" en los bordes, el cobre todo irregular en los bordes.

Otra forma de controlar las delgas es con una serie neutra, con el motor armado conectado a la misma, al hacerlo girar con la mano las delgas buenas producen una luz estable, las delgas malas hacen titilar la misma y suele escucharse un pequeño chisporroteo.

En Córdoba capital (Argentina), había un par de negocios que rebobinaban inducidos, por lo menos hace unos dos años, enviaba siempre a rebobinar rotores de máquinas que ya no venían repuestos. Eso sí, no siempre convenía por el precio.

Saludos.


----------

